# formal nursing dresses (under $100)



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

not sure if this is the right forum.. but i'm looking for suggestions on where to find a nice nursing dress that i can wear to my sister's wedding..


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

These look promising.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, it actually says "your sister's wedding" on the left hand side of the page!


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

I just wore this to my sister's wedding: http://tinyurl.com/2hpnpf
the bodice is surplice-style and i managed to pop my DD boobs out for nursing as required.


----------



## srayking (Jan 27, 2008)

I would check out ebay. They always have a bunch of different chooses from


----------



## LoveMyTwoBoys (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the Expressiva Blouson Knit Dress in the teal color and LOVE it! I wore it to a wedding in August and it looked so great. I hadn't even lost all the baby weight and it still looked good.


----------

